# Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an​*
Wie die Passauer Neue Presse berichtet, hat die Tierrechtsorganisation PeTA gegen die 193 Teilnehmer eines Königsfischen in Straubing Anzeige erstattet: http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/bayer...tsverein-zeigt-193-Straubinger-Angler-an.html 

Auch bei den fast schon unzähligen Anzeigen vorher wurde seitens PeTA immer wieder behauptet, das Königsfischen in Bayern stelle einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz als "nicht erlaubtes Wettangeln" dar, weil auch Fische gewogen, gemessen und gezählt werden würden.. 

Wie bei allen Fällen dieser Art verweist auch hier PeTA auf einen Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz, dass der Grund zum Angeln ausschließlich der Nahrungserwerb sei. 

Was man natürlich nicht erwähnt ist, dass ein Kommentar ein Kommentar und eben kein Gesetz ist und letztlich keinerlei rechtliche Bindung hat. 

Auch jetzt im Straubinger Fall wird (vermutlich) "wie immer" nichts dabei herauskommen - ausser dass wieder sinnlos eh überarbeitete Justizbeamte  beschäftigt werden und Geld, das man anderweitig sinnvoller einsetzen könnte (z. B. für richtigen Tierschutz) verschwendet wird.

*Wissenswertes zum Thema Anzeigen gegen Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Bayern:*​
In Bayern wurden bereits mehrfach Teilnehmer von Königsfischen angezeigt, die Ermittlungsverfahren wurden von den zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften nach § 170 Abs. 2 StPO eingestellt.

Königsfischen sind in Bayern relativ problemlos durchführbar, in der AVBayFig (Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz) hat man schon vor Ewigkeiten dazu Stellung bezogen!
Der §13 regelt sogenannte Gemeinschaftsfischen in Bayern. 



			
				AVBayFig schrieb:
			
		

> § 13
> Gemeinschaftsfischen
> (1) Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Wertung der Fangergebnisse sind nur im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen und zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht (Art. 1 Abs. 2 BayFiG) im Fanggewässer zulässig.
> (2) Innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme sind Gemeinschaftsfischen unzulässig, sofern nicht auszuschließen ist, dass neu eingesetzte Fische gefangen werden.



Es gibt aber nicht nur Gesetzestexte dazu, sondern auch ein Schreiben vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten in dem ganz klar Stellung genommen und erklärt wird, dass Königsfischen an sich, kein Problem seien. 

Das Schreiben des Ministeriums zum Nachlesen:  
http://fv-friedberg.de/wp-content/themes/fanwood/pdf/gemeinschaftsfischen.pdf

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Hallo,

haben die von PETA ja schon öfters probiert und es war jedesmal ein Windei.
Wenigstens haben die betroffenen Angler Rechtsschutz durch den Verband.
Man müsste mal ausloten ob eventuell einen Gegenanzeige wegen übler Nachrede oder Verleumdung was brächte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Eher falsche Aschuldigung, weil PeTA schon wissen müsste, dass das so nicht strafbar ist auf Grund vieler Einstellungen bei Anzeigen.

Da wollen aber ja weder DAFV noch LFV Bayern oder andere ran..

Und ne vernünftige Rechtsschutzversicherung kriegste oft besser selber geregelt als Verein als über Verband (was Leistung wie Preis angeht), davon ab.

Fakt ist:
Bei einem nach den Regeln ausgeführten Fischen -  wie oben angeführt auch im Schreiben vom Ministerium - kann PeTA anzeigen wie die wollen, ist schlicht rechtmäßig in Bayern und damit Tierschutzkonform.

Wer als Veranstalter von diesen Regeln abweicht muss dann eben im Ernstfall auch die (rechtliche) Konsequenz tragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

auch noch dazu:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...inger-koenigsfischer-an-21764-art1548292.html


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Hallo,

das stimmt schon. Anzeigen kann man erst mal jeden, dabei kann aber trotzdem ein strafbarer Tatbestand erfüllt sein.
Ich, wenn ich Betroffener wäre, würde versuchen denen "ans Bein zu pinkeln".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Man müsste mal ausloten ob eventuell einen Gegenanzeige wegen übler Nachrede oder Verleumdung was brächte.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Weisst du, genau dieses "mal ausloten" usw. ist eines der Hauptprobleme der Angler oder auch anderer aktiver Naturschützer.
Man ist viel zu zurückhaltend, kaum wer traut sich mal in die Offensive.


----------



## Kamillio (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Das Problem ist, dass in der Nichtanglerpresse auch immer nur der Artikel zur Anzeige ist. Oft ja noch nicht ein mal mit Gegenargumenten der Angler. Langsam aber sicher schafft das bei der "normalen" Bevölkerung den Eindruck Peta hätte recht und alle Angler wären Tierquäler. Und irgendwann werden dann die Gesetze so sehr verschärft, dass wir garnichts mehr dürfen.

Man dürfte Peta einfach keine Platform bieten, oder es müsste viel öfter darüber breichtet werden, wieviele Fälle Peta verloren hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Und wie wir immer klar stellen, dass auf der Rechtsgrundlage keine Verurteilung erfolgen kann, wenn sich de Verein an die Richtlinien vom Ministerium gehalten  hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie wir immer klar stellen, dass auf der Rechtsgrundlage keine Verurteilung erfolgen kann, wenn sich de Verein an die Richtlinien vom Ministerium gehalten  hat.



Es wird, so wie sich das darstellt, wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu Gericht kommen, so wie z.B. 2014, als die Staatsanwaltschaft Nürnberg-Fürth eine Anzeige von PETA wegen Tierquälerei durch das Königsfischen der Fischerkönige Mittelfrankens als unbegründet zurückgewiesen hat. Die darauf folgende Beschwerde PETAs hat die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft abgelehnt.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Der Anzeigenterror hat natürlich Methode, dass die Anzeigen sowieso  verworfen werden ist einkalkuliert, Verurteilungen sind gar nicht der  Zweck.
 Es geht darum, Verunsicherung zu schüren und der eine oder  andere Verein verzichtet dann schon auf Veranstaltungen oder zumindest auf  jede Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dazu.

 Das kostet uns Steuerzahler Millionen, denn jede größere STA hat mittlerweile Abteilungen für Natur- & Tierschutzvergehen; die werden aber zu einem guten Teil von P€ta mit dieser ******* blockiert.
 Dazu ist dieser Drecksverein auch noch als gemeinnützig anerkannt und wird auch noch vom Steuerzahler subventioniert.

DA müssten die Verbände ran!
In einem Verbund mit Landwirten, Jägern, Zoologischen Gärten, Reitern,...
 Sie versagen aber vollständig bei dieser Aufgabe und fördern damit den Anzeigenterror auch noch, denn die merken doch durchaus, dass
a) die Einschüchterung Früchte trägt
b) es null Widerstand gibt
c) oft genug Anglervertreter ihnen auch noch nach dem Mund reden (s. z.B. Fall Augenthaler).

Die ganze Nummer ist somit mega-erfolgreich.
Und wir sehen ziemlich sch*** dabei aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> DA müssten die Verbände ran!
> In einem Verbund mit Landwirten, Jägern, Zoologischen Gärten, Reitern,...
> Sie versagen aber vollständig bei dieser Aufgabe und fördern damit den Anzeigenterror auch noch, denn die merken doch durchaus, dass
> a) die Einschüchterung Früchte trägt
> ...


Stimme ich überein


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Erfüllt das nicht den Tatbestand der Nötigung und macht endlich eine  Anzeige dieser zweifelhaften Organisation sinnvoll?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

@Bibbelmann
@kati48268

Der Fischereiverband Miittelfranken, namentlich deren Präsident, hat eine Strafanzeige „wegen Verleumdung“ gegen PETA angekündigt gehabt.
Diese erfolgte dann nach langem Ringen und Abwägen nicht, da die Aussichtslosigkeit schnell klar war, im Gegenteil aber dann eine Anzeige gegen PETA, die von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wird, als Sieg von PETA gewertet und *vermarktet* werden würde. 
In Deutschland darf jeder jeden anzeigen, die Anzeigen muss die Staatsanwaltschaft prüfen und dann entscheiden, ob sie diese als z.B. unbegründet zurückweist oder eben Strafverfolgung durchführt.
Anzeigen von PETA kann man in D nicht verhindern, Gegenanzeigen klingen toll nach Gegenwehr, werden schnell aber ein schmerzhafter Bumerang (s.o.).

Die Bevölkerung in Bayern aber sind nicht auf Seiten PETAs, dazu ist Angeln zu sehr im "Leben" verwurzelt, Fischerfeste sind die Höhepunkte in jedem Gemeindeleben, haben die meisten Teilnehmer von Ortsfesten, und man kann sich den vielen Grußwortsprechenwollenden kaum erwehren 
Und die bayer. Medien sind auch sehr kritisch zu PETA (sogar die SZ...).
(Aber Kathi, ich kenne KEINEN Bayern, angelnd oder nichtangelnd, der Verständnis für Augenthalers *Drecks*-Wallerfoto hat ... dieser Promi hat an dem Wallergestockten Promi-VIP-SauTeuer-Teich keinem Angler mit seinem Dreckfoto einen Gefallen gemacht ... aber egal ... die bayerische Justiz hat dies ja sehr ausgewogen bewertet, nur Ideologen auf BEIDEN konträren Seiten erkennen den *Stein* des Anstoßes nicht, den tiefergehenden *KIESEL, *PETA ist da offenaugiger gewesen ...)


----------



## Casso (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> [...]
> Diese erfolgte dann nach langem Ringen und Abwägen nicht, da die Aussichtslosigkeit schnell klar war, im Gegenteil aber dann eine Anzeige gegen PETA, die von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wird, als Sieg von PETA gewertet und *vermarktet* werden würde. [...]



Dieses Abwägen kann man nun so oder so beurteilen. PETA dreht und wendet es sich ohnehin so wie es ihnen in den Kram passt. Tatsachen oder andere Punkte werden dann einfach schön unter den Tisch gekehrt. Entweder rühmen sie sich mit den unzähligen Anzeigen gegen Angler - egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht - oder sie würden sich die fallen gelassenen Anzeigen seitens der Angler auf die Fahne schreiben. 

So oder so eine nachteilige Situation für uns. Also kann man in meinen Augen ruhig mal auf die Barrikaden gehen und zur Gegenwehr ansetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Wegen Verleumdung ist Quatsch, das ist klar - wenn, wie mehrmals geschrieben, wegen falscher Anschuldigung. 

Weil sie x-mal mitgekriegt haben, dass das in Bayern so nicht strafbar ist und eingestellt wird. 

Dazu vielleicht nen  guten Anwalt, also nicht unbedingt einen vom Verband..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

@Toni
Kritische Worte NACH Abschluss der Sache-in Auges Angelegenheit eben die Verfahrenseinstellung, wären ausreichend und vor allem auch fair gewesen.

Da waren(im Gegensatz zur Justiz) einige Verbandsmeinungen nämlich alles andere als ausgewogen und besonnen  und gaben damit (wenn evtl.auch unbewusst) Peta zusätzl. Steine in die Hand.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...], wie mehrmals geschrieben, wegen falscher Anschuldigung.



nebenbei: gemeint ist mit obiger Aussage sicherlich
*Falsche Verdächtigung, § 164 StGB*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Traurig das sowas überhaupt möglich ist. Wenn die schon genau wissen, dass die Anzeige sinnlos ist da keine Straftat vorliegt, aber trotzdem immer so weiter machen sollte man denen auch die Kosten auferlegen. Besser noch ein "Klageverbot" für solche speziellen Fälle wie PETA - würde ich mir sehr wünschen, auch wenns mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage nicht geht. Dann hätten alle was davon...außer diese Bande.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> nebenbei: gemeint ist mit obiger Aussage sicherlich
> *Falsche Verdächtigung, § 164 StGB*


jepp..
(1) Wer einen anderen bei einer Behörde oder einem zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Amtsträger oder militärischen Vorgesetzten oder öffentlich* wider besseres Wissen *einer rechtswidrigen Tat oder der Verletzung einer Dienstpflicht in der Absicht verdächtigt, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Boerdeork (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Woher wissen die von PETA wen sie anzeigen? Lassen sie sich die Namen geben? Ist die Polizei vor Ort und nimmt die Personalien auf? Bald tanzen hier alle Händchen haltend im Kreis, haben das Selbe an und essen Blumen. Bis einer fest stellt, dass die auch Leben....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

@Toni

Ich meine ja nicht, sich gegenseitig mit Anzeigen zu bewerfen, das macht nur Sinn, wenn eine Sache von vornherein recht aussichtsreich aussehen würde; da geb ich dir recht.

Ein genereller Kampf gegen P€ta tut aber mehr als Not, auf mehreren Ebenen:
- Aufklärung der Öffentlichkeit über Ziele, Motive, Mittel von P€ta
- Aufklärung der Medien über Selbiges (das das nötig ist, ist schon traurig)
- Aufklärung der Politik ebenso
- Eigene Pressearbeit über Sinn & Ethik der Naturnutzung
- Recherche nach stichhaltigen Gründen zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit mit dem Ziel die zuständigen Finanzbehörden damit zu füttern
- Lobbyarbeit um noch Schlimmeres zu verhindern; Idee der Grünen: bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht Tierschutz
- Lobbyarbeit um das Verbandsklagerecht Tierschutz in einigen Bundesländern wieder abzuschaffen (Thema z.B. grad in NRW)
- ... _to be continued_
Und dazu sollten möglichst viele Naturnutzergruppen, die Betroffenen des P€ta-Terrors kooperieren.

Man muss nur wollen, _aber daran hapert es_.
Ok, können auch, _daran hapert's ja auch_.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

*Falsche Verdächtigung, § 164 StGB
*greift nicht, 
da PETrA ja nur wegen des Wettfischen und des Abwiegends wegen Preise anzeigt. "Tierquälerei" aufgrund vorliegender Gerichtsurteile.
Es liegt damit der Verdacht einer tatsächlichen Straftat vor.
Nun ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft, und wenn sie feststellt, dass die Fische anschließend alle sinnvoll verwertet werden, weisst sie die Anzeige zurück als unbegründet.

Deswegen sind die Überlegungen von Vereinen und Verband , PETrA wegen *§  187 Verleumdung* anzuzeigen, schon richtig, denn "wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre  Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu  machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen  Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist .."

Die Motivation ist ja bei PETrA nicht, gegen Vereine zu siegen, sondern Angeln an sich und Angler speziel in Misskredit zu bringen und deren Ansehen zu schaden ...

Der § 164 StGB Falsche Verdächtigung greift nicht (s.o.) und der § 187 Verleumdung wegen des "wider besseres Wissen" nicht zwingend.

Soweit die rechtlichen Diskussionen wegen Gegenanzeigen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Sehen Juristen die ich kenne anders, weil eben durch Vielzahl der Einstellungen nach Anzeigen die das inzwischen wissen müssten, Hinweis u. a. die standardisierten Anzeigen mit immer gleichem/ähnlichen Wortlaut (alles vereinfacht ausgedrückt). 

Weder Wettfischen noch wiegen, messen, Rangfolg  etc. ist strafrechtlich nach Bundesrecht (TSG) zuerst mal relevant, weil nicht per se verboten nach TSG und es nur dafür nen Grund braucht (wenn die wie in Bayern getötet werden müssen, eh nicht relevant mit wiegen/messen danach, auch bei Umsetzmaßnahmen (NDS, BBG nicht)). 

Allerdings verboten finanzrechtlich nach Maßgabe BMF (Gemeinnützigkeit).

Fischereirechtlich nur da, wo entsprechend verboten (je nach Bundesland)..

Deswegen sagte ich ja, nicht unbedingt Verbandjuristen nehmen da, weil ja nix tun und alles totschweigen deren Lieblingshobby ist (und weil sie wissen, wie viele ihrer Vereine da tatsächlich Scheixxe  bauen und noch erwischt werden könnten, weil sie da politisch jahrzehntelang mit Schützern ins gleiche Horn stiessen..) ..


----------



## Jose (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

in anderen zusammenhängen wurden serienanzeiger als querulanten bezeichnet und entsprechend ignoriert.


mal abgesehen davon, wie mühsam und kompliziert ein vorgehen dagegen ist/wäre/sein könnte: wer, wenn nicht der dafv hätte die pflicht da anzutreten. das geld dazu hätten sie auch, wenn es nicht anderweitig sinnentleert verbraten worden wäre.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehen Juristen die ich kenne anders .......
> 
> Deswegen sagte ich ja, nicht unbedingt Verbandjuristen nehmen da, ..



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Der Fischereiverband klagt ja selbst nicht (kann er auch rechtlich gesehen nicht), er übernimmt auch nicht die Prozesskosten. Vielmehr hat er für seine Vereine und deren Anglern eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen und zahlt diese Versicherungsprämien.

Betroffene Angelvereine müssen sich ja sowieso mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung in Verbindung setzen. Und in diesem Zusammenhang können die Vereine oder auch einzelne Angler ja Anwaltskanzleien ihres Vertrauens benennen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

.. ich hoffe, dass ich nie mit den Juristen, die du kennst und die das so sagen, zu tun habe ... zumindest nicht auf meiner Seite, gegnerisch wären diese aber sehr wünschenswert ...

Verbandsjuristen? Ja, da kenne ich tatsächlich einen  .. ja den lt. MR a.D. Herrn Braun, inkompetent, angelpraxisfremd, von Vereinen - Verbands-organisiert und -unorganisert- schon lange angefeindet ... aber kein Rechtsanwalt und ohne gerichtliche Praxis und jedliglicher Erfahrung in Rechtsauseinandersetzungen ...

aber ich beziehe mich auf Anwälte, verbandsunabhängig und auf Staatsanwaltschaft, ebenfalls verbandsunabhängig


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

ooch, bisher brauchte es für Verbandsjuristen echt nicht viel, da reicht so ein Trottel ohne Ahnung wie ich weit:
 C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?

Der würd auch nach Bayern passen, davon ab, denk ich ;-))))

PS:
Auch Finanzrecht würde bei PeTA Ansätze bieten (Gemeinnützigkeit), auch da sollten keine Verbandsjuristen ran, sondern gute, die Ahnung von Finanzrecht haben..


----------



## Ørret (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Hat vielleicht nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun ....
http://mobil.stern.de/kultur/micky-...r-tierschutzorganisation-peta-ab-7565590.html


----------



## ELSkeletto (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Hab ich auch gerade im Netz gefunden und mal Thomas geschickt!

Finde es gut das es auch mal Thema in den "Großen Medien" ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

ja, das ist gut, auch das es in der Weise aufgegriffen wird.
Leider schreiben viele Journalistenkollegen und auch Verbandler bei PeTA immer noch von Tierschützern statt von spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern, was wohl näher an der Realität liegen würde.

Da fängts schon an..

Und wenn dann noch der Kopf in den Sand gesteckt wird, weil man ja PeTA nicht stärken will (die haben trotzdem im Gegensatz zum DAFV, der sich Mitgliedermäßig halbiert hat, immer mehr zugenommen an Spenden) , wundert man sich dann, wenn immer mehr Vereine keine Veranstaltungen mehr machen oder die nicht mehr öffentlich..:
Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion

Da sind diese (für mich persönlich) Kopf-in-den-Sand-steckenden Weicheier-Dilettanten-Verbanditen MNDESTENS so schlimm für Angeln und Angler wie PeTA selber...

Nur, dass die Verbände von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern auch noch selber bezahlt werden für das Totengräbertum am Angeln ...

Daher haben wir für den Fall hier auch nochmal die Grundlagen gebracht, wie so ein Angeln in Bayern auszusehen hat und dass dann auch nix passieren kann.


----------



## rustaweli (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

Meiner Meinung nach weiß der radikale PETA Kern da genau was er tut. Sie wissen das kurzfristig nix dabei heraus kommt. Aber langfristig gesehen hohlt steter Tropfen den Stein und sie kommen ihrem Ziel, einem erneutem Verbot für Angler, immer näher.

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## UMueller (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach weiß der radikale PETA Kern da genau was er tut. Sie wissen das kurzfristig nix dabei heraus kommt. Aber langfristig gesehen hohlt steter Tropfen den Stein und sie kommen ihrem Ziel, einem erneutem Verbot für Angler, immer näher.
> 
> Gruß und Petri!



Genau, diese Meldungen funktionieren letztlich wie Werbung. Bei Nichtanglern solls im Unterbewusstsein hängen bleiben. Angeln = schlecht. Und sie scheuen sich auch nicht Gehirnwäsche schon bei den jüngsten zu betreiben. Verbotsforderungen von Schnupperangeln etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*

und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei schauen untätig zu...


----------



## Ossipeter (5. August 2017)

*AW: Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt 193 Teilnehmer von Königsfischen in Straubing an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kati48268 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DA müssten die Verbände ran!
> ...


Und das seit "Jahrzehnten!!!!!|krach::r


----------

